# 900 point half painted IG army for sale



## Mare (Jun 23, 2013)

OK so I am selling part of my Imperial Guard force. This 900 point legal Imperial Guard company can be bought for 150 euro's:

- captain with power weapon, 2 meltaguns, 2 plasmaguns
- lieutenant with standard bearer, medic & 2 troopers (interchangeable with the captain squad)
- sergeant with flamer and 8 troopers
- sergeant with flamer and 8 troopers
- veteran sergeant with veteran flamer and 8 veteran troopers
- Chimera with multilaser and heavy bolter
- Leman Russ with battle cannon and 3 heavy bolters
- LR Exterminator with Exterminator cannon and 3 heavy bolters (converted)
- 3 ogryns

I will paint up the last five troopers to finish all the basic infantry and leave the vehicles and ogryns as they are. This to keep up a regular painting scheme. I will also add the used decals & the army list.

Only dedicated buyers please! I don't need to 'dump' these models, but I could use the cash. If I am not convinced, I will put the lot on Ebay or elsewhere (or keep them).

Please send me a PM if interested.

I have counted the cost to buy this army new:

IG HQ = 22,5 euro
IG HQ = 22,5 euro
IG squad = 23 euro
IG squad = 23 euro
IG squad = 23 euro
Chimera = 30 euro
Leman Russ = 39 euro
Leman Russ = 39 euro
Ogryn = 17.5 euro
Ogryn = 17.5 euro
Ogryn = 17.5 euro

TOTAL = 274.5 euro

I am willing to part with it for 150 euro plus shipping, infantry painted, decals used added, army list added. No haggling.


----------

